# a prioris (?)



## totor

¿Qué tal, amigos?

¿Tiene plural _a priori_?

Y en ese caso, ¿se escribe junto o separado?

En Google hay prácticamente la misma cantidad de _a prioris_ (54.000) que de _aprioris_ (47.600).

Y en WR no terminan de ponerse de acuerdo.

Mi texto dice en francés "Il est vrai que toute connaissance repose sur des _a priori_ (Kant), des _présupposés_ (Weber), des _points de vue_ (Simmel), des _paradigmes_ (Kuhn)…"

Pero en español no me suena muy bien decir _a priori_ en singular cuando los demás términos están en plural. Claro, los franceses tienen la facilidad del "_des_", que de por sí está indicando que hay más de uno.

Pero decir en español "Es cierto que todo conocimiento descansa en _a priori_ (Kant), _presupuestos_ (Weber), _puntos de vista_ (Simmel)…"

No sé, es como que falta algo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Arréglalo así:
"Es cierto que todo conocimiento descansa en _*los* a priori_ *de* Kant, _*los* presupuestos_ *de* Weber, _*los* puntos de vista_ *de* Simmel…"


----------



## totor

Eso no, Xiao.

No podría cambiar nunca una enumeración indeterminada como ésa por tu sugerencia, porque estaría cambiando el significado de lo que dice el autor.

Lo que yo necesito saber es si _a priori_ tiene o no plural.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es una _expresión latina_ y _no admite morfema español de plural_. Lo único que se me ocurre es que uses la _castellanización_ _*apriori*_ a la que entonces sí puedes añadir el morfema plural, _*aprioris*_. Es una solución atrevida pero _no inusitada_ y de hecho cuando se usa _en el habla coloquial suena soldada_: *apriori*.


----------



## Cagey

In Latin, _a priori_ does not have a plural. It is a prepositional phrase meaning "from the previous one." 

If you want to know how _a priori_ is used in Spanish, you should ask in the Spanish forum.

Note: XiaoRoel posted his explanation while I was writing this.


----------



## totor

XiaoRoel said:


> Es una _expresión latina_ y _no admite morfema español de plural_. Lo único que se me ocurre es que uses la _castellanización_ _*apriori*_ a la que entonces sí puedes añadir el morfema plural, _*aprioris*_. Es una solución atrevida pero _no inusitada_ y de hecho cuando se usa _en el habla coloquial suena soldada_: *apriori*.



Genial, Xiao, ésa sí que me gustó.

Te agradezco mucho.


----------



## Mirelia

Ahora se me presenta el mismo problema (¡qué casualidad, Totor, con pocos días de diferencia!). La solución que propone XiaoRoel es maravillosa, pero hay que atreverse... 
Supongamos que yo decida hacerlo, y entonces pregunto: 1) en el post de Xiao, _apriori _y _aprioris_ aparecen así, _en cursiva. ¿_Se sugiere entonces que no irían en redonda, pese a ser una castellanización lisa y llana? Tengamos en cuenta que el DRAE presenta a priori en redonda. 2) en el libro que me ocupa hay muchas ocurrencias de "a priori" (las comillas son mías). Entonces, para adecuarme al único caso en que aparece en plural, ¿debería corregir todos esos "a priori" y poner "apriori"? ¿Qué harían ustedes?
Agradezco por anticipado vuestras opiniones.


----------



## totor

Mirelia said:


> ¿debería corregir todos esos "a priori" y poner "apriori"?



Aunque la forma _aprioris_ sea castellanizada, yo la dejé tal cual, en cursiva.


----------



## Mirelia

Gracias, Totor, lo tendré en cuenta. Pero queda pendiente la otra pregunta: todos los muchos "a priori" del texto, ¿los cambio por _apriori_? No me parece un problema menor. De hecho, creo que el editor se va a escandalizar. ¿Y si consultamos en el Foro sólo español? Trataré de hacerlo.


----------



## totor

Tal vez fue una inconsecuencia de mi parte, pero yo dejé todos los _a priori_ en su forma latina y sólo junté _aprioris_.

Tal vez sí convenga consultar en sólo español, como sugiere Cagey.


----------



## totor

Reactivando este hilo, mis autores actuales* hacen un uso similar en un texto que no tiene nada de filosófico ni de retórico, como en el caso de Mirelia que derivó a solo español: Plural de a priori, ya que se trata de un libro de cine.

Ellos dicen:

La difficulté est de laisser à l’analyse proprement dite sa liberté de principe, sans l’enfermer dans *des a priori* qui viendraient des hypothèses d’ensemble et empêcheraient de repérer des phénomènes ne vérifiant pas immédiatement ces hypothèses.

Una excelente oportunidad para poner en práctica la sugerencia de 


XiaoRoel said:


> _*aprioris*_


… pero en redonda, castellanizada, como él mismo dijo.

* _Analyse des films_, Aumont y Marie.


----------



## swift

¡Hola, Totor!

Yo diría _de unos presupuestos_.


----------



## totor

Sí, tenés razón.

En ese caso, podría ser también presuposiciones.


----------



## Snodv

Latin _a priori_ in philosophy means something like "from the past," "arising from before."  In this sense it is not pluralized.  If however it were to be pluralized in some other context, it would be--in Latin again, not Spanish--_a prioribus_.


----------



## totor

Agradezco tu comentario, Snody, que posiblemente me hubiera servido cuando puse mi primer post, en 2010, pero no ahora, cuando se trata de un libro muy distinto, sobre cine.

Para este, aprioris, presupuestos o presuposiciones van como anillo al dedo .


----------

